# does Uber allow 2 door cars now?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I swear I just saw a Scion TC with an Uber sticker on. I bought a 4 door sedan to Uber! I wanted a 2 door Mustang! Wahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

I think the rule everywhere is 4-door sedan with 5 seat-belts - to drive for UberX.

It might be possible that Uber allows drivers to use 2-door cars exclusively for their delivery services.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber allows any car to added as a second vehicle. They approved my Camaro SS. On a different thread here, it shows you can add a Corvette.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I swear I just saw a Scion TC with an Uber sticker on. I bought a 4 door sedan to Uber! I wanted a 2 door Mustang! Wahhhhhh!!!!


Do you want to squirm in and out of a 2 door for your 8 block Uber trips ?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is that right? So one can register a 4 door car of their relative and not drive that 4 door car, just for the sake of "adding up" a second car (2 doors)? I know someone who wants to drive but do not have a 4 door car. Could I let her 2 door car register under me?



Jagent said:


> Uber allows any car to added as a second vehicle. They approved my Camaro SS. On a different thread here, it shows you can add a Corvette.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is that right? So one can register a 4 door car of their relative and not drive that 4 door car, just for the sake of "adding up" a second car (2 doors)? I know someone who wants to drive but do not have a 4 door car. Could I let her 2 door car register under me?


Sure, then you'll get deactivated in 2 weeks as any pax with more then ONE person sends a complaint to Uber that you don't have a four door vehicle. It may be a loop hole that allows 2 door vehicles to be added, but it's still against Uber policy.

I know if I were ordering a vehicle and I had to squeeze into the back seat of a 2 door, I'd report that ass to Uber before the trip even ends.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is that right? So one can register a 4 door car of their relative and not drive that 4 door car, just for the sake of "adding up" a second car (2 doors)? I know someone who wants to drive but do not have a 4 door car. Could I let her 2 door car register under me?


I don't know if it's allowed. All I know is, you can do it. I registered my Camaro SS as a second vehicle and another member was able to register a Corvette. I've not Ubered in it though. .. I think it's just a glitch.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

My guess is it is an UberEats driver. Far less stringent requirements on vehicles.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

So what happens if you register your Maserati Granturismo? It has 4 seats and two doors. Do you complain if you have to squeeze in the back of that? :-D


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Uber allows any car to added as a second vehicle. They approved my Camaro SS. On a different thread here, it shows you can add a Corvette.


Just not my 98 corvette.... too old apparently


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

PTUber said:


> My guess is it is an UberEats driver. Far less stringent requirements on vehicles.


There is a driver in the Denver market with a late 90's Ford Ranger pickup, 2 doors, with an Uber sticker in the windows, I've seen him multiple times, turns out he's doing Uber Eats.



steveK2016 said:


> Sure, then you'll get deactivated in 2 weeks as any pax with more then ONE person sends a complaint to Uber that you don't have a four door vehicle. It may be a loop hole that allows 2 door vehicles to be added, but it's still against Uber policy.
> 
> I know if I were ordering a vehicle and I had to squeeze into the back seat of a 2 door, I'd report that ass to Uber before the trip even ends.


Uber doesn't care. If you read Uber's vehicle requirements, the vehicle must have 4 independently opening doors, yet I see multiple Toyota FJ cruisers, Honda Elements and Ext. cab pickups in the Denver market. I've commented to Uber about it, they just smile and go on about their day.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> There is a driver in the Denver market with a late 90's Ford Ranger pickup, 2 doors, with an Uber sticker in the windows, I've seen him multiple times, turns out he's doing Uber Eats.
> 
> Uber doesn't care. If you read Uber's vehicle requirements, the vehicle must have 4 independently opening doors, yet I see multiple Toyota FJ cruisers, Honda Elements and Ext. cab pickups in the Denver market. I've commented to Uber about it, they just smile and go on about their day.


How do you know they smile? You went to a green light office and complained about it?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Iceagetlc said:


> How do you know they smile? You went to a green light office and complained about it?


I've emailed Uber, I've emailed pics of said vehicles, I've talked in person to people from the Greenlight office, I even met up with a couple of reps at an outside driver support thing they did at a local Sprint store and talked to them and showed pics. All the violating vehicles are still being used.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I've emailed Uber, I've emailed pics of said vehicles, I've talked in person to people from the Greenlight office, I even met up with a couple of reps at an outside driver support thing they did at a local Sprint store and talked to them and showed pics. All the violating vehicles are still being used.


They're doing EATS or the vehicle is using borrowed trade dress. Uber will not approve a two-door for transporting passengers. I have 2 cars on the platform and both were inspected and subject to Goober's vehicle specs.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> They're doing EATS or the vehicle is using borrowed trade dress. Uber will not approve a two-door for transporting passengers. I have 2 cars on the platform and both were inspected and subject to Goober's vehicle specs.


And if you believe all this, I have swamp land to sell you. Per Uber's own vehicle list for Denver, they specifically exclude fullsize pickups, yet, under Uber Select approved vehicles is the $54,000 Ford F-150 Platinum Edition. In the Denver market, there are several F250's, Ram 1500 and Ram 2500 pickups, guess what, they all had to be inspected as well. I haven't driven in a week, the last time I drove, I sat behind an Honda Element outside a local hotel, driver plainly had an Uber Trade Dress in the front and back windows, I asked him how it passed inspection, he said he was approved online, never went to the office. I asked why he didn't do Lyft as well, he said they wouldn't approve his vehicle. Hmmm.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> So what happens if you register your Maserati Granturismo? It has 4 seats and two doors. Do you complain if you have to squeeze in the back of that? :-D


No one with that is dumb enough to use it for Uber


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

terrifiedanimal said:


> They're doing EATS or the vehicle is using borrowed trade dress. Uber will not approve a two-door for transporting passengers. I have 2 cars on the platform and both were inspected and subject to Goober's vehicle specs.


No one inspected my Camaro SS. Uber approved it. I don't do eats.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jagent said:


> No one inspected my Camaro SS. Uber approved it. I don't do eats.


2nd cars don't always require an inspection. It's a loophole in the system. If you were reported driving your Camaro you would probably get deactivated for it


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No one with that is dumb enough to use it for Uber


Lol. Be that as it may... Do you think people would complain about the small back seat, or would they be thrilled to be taken for a trip in a masterpiece of Italian engineering?

I have heard reports on this forum of the Quatroporte being used for Uberx


----------



## mazdaracer4fun (7 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> There is a driver in the Denver market with a late 90's Ford Ranger pickup, 2 doors, with an Uber sticker in the windows, I've seen him multiple times, turns out he's doing Uber Eats.
> 
> 
> 
> Uber doesn't care. If you read Uber's vehicle requirements, the vehicle must have 4 independently opening doors, yet I see multiple Toyota FJ cruisers, Honda Elements and Ext. cab pickups in the Denver market. I've commented to Uber about it, they just smile and go on about their day.


WHY YOU GOTTA BE COMPLAINING ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DRIVE? THAT'S JUST BEING A KAREN/KYLE AT THAT POINT


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Really, dredging up a 5 yr old thread


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Lol. Be that as it may... Do you think people would complain about the small back seat, or would they be thrilled to be taken for a trip in a masterpiece of Italian engineering?
> 
> I have heard reports on this forum of the Quatroporte being used for Uberx


I would report it in a heartbeat. The Masarati are great driver vehicles but horrid passenger vehicles.


----------



## tzeru2018 (1 d ago)

I have 2008 Toyota Yaris two door and Uber gave me a ride two time while I was doing Uber eats and I rejected it. That is the only car I have registered with Uber. It is a loop hole but if you use it for ride share and they find out they might ban you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tzeru2018 said:


> I have 2008 Toyota Yaris two door and Uber gave me a ride two time while I was doing Uber eats and I rejected it. That is the only car I have registered with Uber. It is a loop hole but if you use it for ride share and they find out they might ban you.


It's not a loophole. It's strictly against the rules. It's some kind of glitch.

Even if Uber allowed a 2-door car the law certainly wouldn't.


----------

